# Anyone from West Chester?



## ECXkid04 (Jul 21, 2004)

Hey I was just wondering if anyone from here lived near West Chester, PA. I am going to ride with the West Chester Cycling Club this Saturday and was curious as to whether or not I might see someone else there. Just wondering.

Jon


----------

